# My Indiegogo campaign (COMPLETED,)



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

http://igg.me/at/RevolutionZ/x/5413551

Hi everybody!

I've got an Indiegogo campaign going on for my upcoming book, newly retitled Revolution Z, and I'd like to ask you all to check it out, and if you can't donate yourself, at least help me spread the word. The fabulous Hugh Howey was kind enough to help out and to donate. Man, I wanna be just like him when I grow up! 

Edit:

Below is a press release that scslawin was kind enough to revise for me.

============================================

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

CONTACT: GB Banks
email: [email protected]

Disabled Author Launches Indiegogo Campaign to Help Start the Zombie Revolution

November 25, 2013 - Stockbridge, GA.

President George Washington is about to be resurrected from the dead, just in time to lead the zombie revolution against corrupt officials in Washington, DC! Author GB Banks has launched an Indiegogo campaign with a modest goal aimed at raising funds for his upcoming book, Revolution Z, a zombie war thriller.

GB Banks has Osteogenesis Imperfecta, also known as "Brittle Bone Disease". He's had it all of his life, yet it hasn't stopped him from having big dreams, the biggest of which is to become a successful author. Now Banks is using the popular crowdfunding website Indiegogo to raise funds to promote his soon to be released novel, Revolution Z, described as a "zombie war thriller". The story involves a government plot involving the resurrection of President George Washington to lead an army of invincible cloned zombie soldiers. But when the President uncovers the nefarious plans of the corrupt leaders in charge of the United States government, he instead leads his army of the walking dead in an assault on Washington, DC.

When asked about his Indiegogo fundraising campaign, Banks replied: "If this book is successful, it could be life changing for me. I live on a fixed income, and I need money to help promote the book properly. I also require full time assistance, and I hope to be able to hire a private nurse to travel with me whenever I need to attend book conventions and other promotional events. I really want to build a more independent life for myself so that I can not only get out and explore the world I've mostly only seen through my imagination, and I also want to give back to my parents for all that they've done for me throughout my life."

Banks serves as an inspiration to others who are struggling with disabilities, proving that they should never give up on their dreams, regardless of the limitations they may face. Says Banks: "My body may have limits, but my imagination is limitless."

If you would like to donate to GB Banks' "Help Start the Zombie Revolution" campaign, please visit http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/591162/emal/5413551

To contact the author, you may send him an email at: [email protected]


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

I put the word out on my social networking spots. Best of luck, Greg!


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Aw, I liked the old title better...


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

BTW, I like the cover with the arm coming out of the reflecting pool.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Keri Knutson said:


> I put the word out on my social networking spots. Best of luck, Greg!


Thanks Keri!



CEMartin2 said:


> Aw, I liked the old title better...


I found that the book wasn't taken quite seriously enough. I mean it's not Shakespearean level drama, but the other title and cover just came off as too "pulpy".



scslawin said:


> BTW, I like the cover with the arm coming out of the reflecting pool.


Thanks! That's actually my favorite too, although the blue one with the Capitol is a close second.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Just adding my newly made video:


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck, Greg!  Keep us updated.  

p.s.  If the paypal comes through as JC Phoenix, it's what my seller name on ebay was when I signed up for ppal. So excited for your project.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been stopping by to check on your progress. Looking good so far. Keep plugging away at it. I just shared it out to my FB friends as well.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm in! Now what to name the character?     

Repost from the campaign site:

Alright folks time to step up. You are either a zombie fan or you followed a link here to the campaign. This is not my first intro to Greg. In fact while researching self publishing on a kindle forum I ran across Greg and started asking him questions. He was nothing but helpful all the way. He didn't have to help me, but he did for no other reason other than I asked. Help me pay him pack and forward. Contribute now. You know you want to join the revolution too!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for your support, Jeanne and Chris! I wish I had the words to express how much it means to me, which, as a writer, not knowing the right words is a bad thing huh?


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I wish I was still on social media so that I could promote you.  If there is anything else I can do, though, just give me a shout.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Good luck with the campaign, Greg!


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Go team, go! The campaign saw almost a *50%* increase overnight. Readers and friends we are the ones who need to help Greg push this to the finish line. If you haven't contributed, I urge you to reconsider if its within your means to do so. If you already have contributed there is still time to up the ante. Anyone who is a zombie fan should contribute on principle. 

Revolution Z begins now!

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-a-disabled-author-start-the-zombie-revolution/x/5487518


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Best of luck to you Greg, I hope your dreams do come true! It's true that the disease does NOT have you, I had no clue that you had any type of disability. You certainly live you life to the fullest & strive to follow you dreams... an inspiration for me to do the same.

Have you considered contacting your local news stations or newspaper about your Indiegogo campaign? I think it would make a wonderful human interest story! In addition to bringing attention to your campaign, there are a lot of people out there who could use a little inspiration, especially around the holidays.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Greg great job! OMG this is exciting! The contributions to Greg's campaign have nearly doubled in 24 hours. It's very encouraging. A bunch of people have reached out and spread the word. Lets keep it going. If anyone knows someone who can help make this campaign visible outside of indie publishing please do so. It will not only help Greg but would help the whole self publishing community IMO.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been hitting the Twitter and got a few people with a large number of followers to retweet. #zombie helps -- people love zombies.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Chris let me know about this, good luck Mr. Banks, I'll be donating tonight!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes, I also FB'd it and tweeted.  

I'm sure you'll reach your goal if everyone donates a few tweets.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Donated. Best of luck to you in reaching your goal.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thank you so much everybody!

And to cagnes, yes, I intend to make a concentrated effort to contact local media this week. I have to admit that making that video was extremely difficult for me because I just wasn't comfortable putting myself out there like that, but I also understood how important it is/was to do. I think having the video will make it much more likely that someone in the local media will take interest.


----------



## Nathaniel Burns (Nov 1, 2013)

Best of luck, Greg. Just tweeted about your project to my 70,000 followers.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Nathaniel Burns said:


> Best of luck, Greg. Just tweeted about your project to my 70,000 followers.


  70,000 is BIG. I want to be like Mr. Burns! Thank you and everyone else joining in on the fun!

Next Mission: Make Revolution Z the most popular campaign on Indiegogo

The Revolution Z army has answered the call and is hard at work. Our primary mission over the next 3 days is to push the campaign on indiegogo up the "popular now"chain so that every visitor has the opportunity to see Greg's Campaign under the writing category. This will greatly enhance his exposure and help him reach goal. We can do this by getting as many as possible to contribute the cost of a good latte!! The more impressions the more click throughs he will get. Keep up the good work.


----------



## crashaddict (Mar 27, 2013)

Only 500 or so people in my circles but I hit them up. And I sent some $$ your way.

Echoing what others have said, holy cow man! I've read your posts and replies and never even realized you had a disease. Love your quote "I have had this disease all my life it has never had me." Definitely inspirational.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

crashaddict said:


> Only 500 or so people in my circles but I hit them up. And I sent some $$ your way.
> 
> Echoing what others have said, holy cow man! I've read your posts and replies and never even realized you had a disease. Love your quote "I have had this disease all my life it has never had me." Definitely inspirational.


I'll tell you what the video and Greg's attitude did for me: It laughed in the face of all my weak excuses.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> I'll tell you what the video and Greg's attitude did for me: It laughed in the face of all my weak excuses.


Yup. Humbling.


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

Bumping this--good luck!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Must say, Revolution Z sounds awesome (I say this as one of maybe ten people in the country who haven’t watched The Walking Dead).

Donating!

I plan to share your story with my daughter, who has cerebral palsy and spends her time in a wheelchair. She could use some inspiration, and I think you’re it


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome effort everyone. Great news Revolution Z has made it to page one on indiegogo, under the writing category. This is a big deal because it makes Revolution Z just that more visible! We are just about to hit the 1/3 point towards goal, just need anoth $90 to declare the first milstone a success!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thank you again, everybody! Here's a link the interview I just did for the Advanced Zombie Readiness website:

http://advancedzombiereadiness.com/interview-with-gb-banks-author-of-revolution-z/


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Greg Banks said:


> Thank you again, everybody! Here's a link the interview I just did for the Advanced Zombie Readiness website:
> 
> http://advancedzombiereadiness.com/interview-with-gb-banks-author-of-revolution-z/


Greg this was a real great effort. The article looked good. We need to figure out how to get this on the news. I sent an email into Fox and a few others. Anyone out there know anyone in the news business who could help get this campaign out?


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Bumping up the thread.

One of the best ways to be thankful this time of year is to lend someone else a hand.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know how many people here are fans of The Rocking Self Publishing Podcasts, but if you aren't you should be. I have found Simon to be very informative and he has a great knack for interviews. When he heard about Gregs's campaign he was intrigued. I heard from him that he is going to try to mention the campaign in tomorrow's podcast. I'm not sure what time he posts new interviews, but its great listening while traveling  especially for those of us in the US heading out for Thanksgiving. Even if he can't get it in tomorrow, the podcasts are well worth the time to listen . He interviews a different indie author each week and you will be surprised by some of the names. The advice is very informative and free. He also has some great resources on his site. Here is his link below.

http://rockingselfpublishing.com/


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

BIG Shout out to Simon with Rocking Self Publishing. You can read about and hear the latest podcast at the link below. Episode 22 The Pros and Cons of Small Press with Colin F Barnes. Mr. Barnes is a regular here on kboards and the author of Artificial Evil and The Techxorist series.

http://rockingselfpublishing.com/episode-22-pros-cons-small-press-colin-f-barnes/


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Bumping this, only 14 days left! If you haven't done so already, please help out a fellow author/board member by posting about this campaign on Twitter, Facebook, Pinterest or word of mouth. All donations are welcome.... from $1 on up!


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

I've just updated my Amazon product page with the info, I'll be donating all royalties from between now and Friday evening. As I'm still selling over one hundred copies a day, hopefully that will give your pot a nice boost.

"All proceeds until Friday evening will be donated to GB Banks, a disabled author with Type III Osteogenesis Imperfecta, also known as brittle bone disease (check him out on youtube). Together we can give him the support he needs to start his own zombie revolution "

I'll also send the link to my mailing list and have personally donated.

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Darren Wearmouth said:


> I've just updated my Amazon product page with the info, I'll be donating all royalties from between now and Friday evening. As I'm still selling over one hundred copies a day, hopefully that will give your pot a nice boost.
> 
> "All proceeds until Friday evening will be donated to GB Banks, a disabled author with Type III Osteogenesis Imperfecta, also known as brittle bone disease (check him out on youtube). Together we can give him the support he needs to start his own zombie revolution "
> 
> ...


What a fantastic effort! I tip my hat to every single person who has helped with this effort.

Chrispy


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Shared!  Best of luck!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Darren Wearmouth said:


> I've just updated my Amazon product page with the info, I'll be donating all royalties from between now and Friday evening. As I'm still selling over one hundred copies a day, hopefully that will give your pot a nice boost.
> 
> "All proceeds until Friday evening will be donated to GB Banks, a disabled author with Type III Osteogenesis Imperfecta, also known as brittle bone disease (check him out on youtube). Together we can give him the support he needs to start his own zombie revolution "
> 
> ...


Bless you! That's very generous of you Darren, it gave me the perfect excuse to buy your book! Sounds like a book I would enjoy & with the proceeds going to the campaign, it's a win-win!


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

cagnes said:


> Bless you! That's very generous of you Darren, it gave me the perfect excuse to buy your book! Sounds like a book I would enjoy & with the proceeds going to the campaign, it's a win-win!


Thanks, it's the least I could do, and the most powerful tool I have at my disposal to assist the campaign. I'm hoping to send him around $500 on Friday evening.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Darren Wearmouth said:


> Thanks, it's the least I could do, and the most powerful tool I have at my disposal to assist the campaign. I'm hoping to send him around $500 on Friday evening.


Awesome!!! I think it's a wonderful idea & in the spirit of the season, I'd love to see more authors follow suit.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I've thanked you privately, Darren, but I just want to thank you publicly as well. Your generosity has truly left me humbled and speechless!


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Lets get you of that finish line! Can we get this thread posted elsewhere in kboards? To expand the views? I bet if we every person who saw it gave just $1  the campaign would hit the goal?


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I've been under the weather the last few days, so I forgot to post this crowdfunding article I did for The Whine Seller website:

http://thewhineseller.com/2013/11/crowdfunding-campaign-kickstarter-indiegogo/


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck, Greg. Your body may provide some limitations, but your mind and will dominate.


----------



## George Applegate (Jan 23, 2013)

Glad this thread was bumped - I had missed it. Good luck Greg!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thank you, Michael and George!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

The campaign has made it back to page one under the Writing category! Maybe we can stay there and climb higher this time!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Only 10 days left! Please help Greg meet his goal!


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I tweeted it for you Greg. Hope it all gets funded.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone know how close Greg is to goal?


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I feel both so close and yet so far, and I'm just very blessed to have all of you sharing in this strange new journey with me!


----------



## djv1120 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm heading over to Indiegogo to check it out.  Best of luck!!!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ditto 



J. B. Bouman said:


> Donated, FB-Ed and tweeted. Good luck Greg. I've always found your posts to be informative and thoughtful. JB


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I wish you luck Greg.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

CEMartin2 said:


> Aw, I liked the old title better...


I wonder what it was. Anyone know?


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like over $2200 raised so far! Way to go Greg. Lets see if we can keep this going!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Routhwick said:


> I wonder what it was. Anyone know?


Zombie George Washington.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I want thank author Griffin Hayes for allowing me to be a Guest Blogger on his website!

http://griffin-hayes.blogspot.ca/2013/12/the-courage-of-pursuing-dream.html


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

Best of luck! Sharing and donating! <3


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

6 days left, just under $2750 to go. Best of luck, Greg!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

And here I am, late for the Zombie Revolution! Donated and will tweet and share. 

Good luck, Greg.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thank you so much, EC,


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

Almost 50% funded--congrats!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

WordSaladTongs said:


> Almost 50% funded--congrats!


Thank you! I'm hoping that it'll be a great last five days.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Really don't want this thread to go third-page--for at least another few days.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Bumping this because of reasons.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> Bumping this because of reasons.


Very good reasons. Lets get this moving along!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thank you, everybody! Was afraid that the last few days would be stressful, but you guys are already helping to make it fun!


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Youhou, nice jump since this morning!
LE BUMP!


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

Bumped and good luck!!


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Darren Wearmouth said:


> Bump


Boing!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

So all that has to be done is tweet this:

Hey Twitterites, go here: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-a-disabled-author-start-the-zombie-revolution

Greg's Indiegogo page will do the rest.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

EC Sheedy said:


> So all that has to be done is tweet this:
> 
> Hey Twitterites, go here: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-a-disabled-author-start-the-zombie-revolution
> 
> Greg's Indiegogo page will do the rest.


I have like three people on my Twitter but I did it anyway.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, E.C. and Nathalie!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck on these last few days, Greg.  Christmas season is a hard time to have a campaign, but I hope that people remember what the season is all about and help you reach your goal.  Hugs for luck.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

JeanneM said:


> Good luck on these last few days, Greg. Christmas season is a hard time to have a campaign, but I hope that people remember what the season is all about and help you reach your goal. Hugs for luck.


Thank you, Jeanne!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

I donated what I could. Good luck! I hope you reach your goal


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone for pushing this along especially Darren. We are nearly 2/3 of the way to goal!


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

So now the Indiegogo page is telling me I have 64 HOURS left. Like rub it in, will ya?


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

Greg Banks said:


> So now the Indiegogo page is telling me I have 64 HOURS left. Like rub it in, will ya?


I just shared it on my book's page (It has 8300+ followers) and Twitter. The question is how many will see it as lately Facebook is restricting the page visiblity to close to zero. Anyway, hopefully it will help something. Good luck!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Bumping this up because we're in the home stretch!


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

Good luck with your campaign, Greg.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Made my contribution. Indiegogo gives you the funds even if the goal isn't met, right?

Best wishes for your success, Greg! Looking forward to reading the books.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

JimJohnson said:


> Made my contribution. Indiegogo gives you the funds even if the goal isn't met, right?
> 
> Best wishes for your success, Greg! Looking forward to reading the books.


Thank you, Jim. And yes they do, although they keep a higher percentage of the earnings (9% as opposed to 5%).

Just so everyone knows, I've had people that want to donate but can't at the moment due to the time of year being so close to the holidays, so I have asked for an extension on my campaign. I don't know if they will grant it, however, but we shall see.

You know, I would say that this whole thing is giving me gray hairs and causing it to fall out, except I already had gray hairs and much of it has already fallen out. I still may blame it on that anyway....


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I gave it one more push on Facebook. Hope you reach your goal, Greg!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Monique said:


> I gave it one more push on Facebook. Hope you reach your goal, Greg!


Thank you so much, Monique!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Just a reminder that my campaign is still rolling along. No donations lately, though.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

Greg. I don't know that this is still a valid possibility, but maybe you should write to Reddit, so they may give some free impressions to your project.
http://blog.reddit.com/2013/12/promote-your-crowdfunded-project-on.html

You also should try Project Wonderful to advertise your project via your banner. PW is cheap and it is also can give some pretty good impressions and drive traffic to your campaign, so as I heard. I also just started to used that one, so I can't speak from personal experience in this matter. But if you have time, check it out.
https://www.projectwonderful.com


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

How is the campaign going? It looks like almost $3500. Maybe we all can pitch in and help craft a good press release for this? I bet between all the people following this thread we could submit it to a ton of media outlets.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

It's slowed down the last few days but it picked up a bit today.

I do have the below release that I wrote a couple of weeks ago. Might need work though:

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

CONTACT: GB Banks
email: [email protected]

Disabled Author Launches Indiegogo Campaign to Help Start the Zombie Revolution

November 25, 2013 - Stockbridge, GA. Author GB Banks Launches Indiegogo campaign to raise raise funds for his upcoming book, Revolution Z, a zombie war thriller.

GB Banks has Osteogenesis Imperfecta, also known as "Brittle Bone Disease". He's had it all of his life, yet it hasn't stopped him from having big dreams, the biggest of which is to become a successful author. And now he is using the popular crowdfunding website Indiegogo to raise funds to promote his soon to be released novel, Revolution Z, described by Banks as a zombie war thriller. The story involves a government plot that leads to the resurrection of President George Washington to lead an army invincible of cloned zombie soldiers. But when the President realizes nefarious plans of this government led by corrupt leaders, he instead leads the army on an assault on Washington, DC.

When asked what the funds raised from his campaign are for, Banks replied: "If this book is successful, it could be life changing for me. I live on a fixed income, and I need money to help promote the book properly. I also have to have full time assistance, and I hope to be able to hire a private nurse to travel with me whenever I need to attend book conventions and other promotional events. I want yo build a more independent life for myself so that I can not only get out and explore the world I've mostly only seen through my imagination, and I also to give back to my parents for all that they've done for me my whole life.

If you would like to donate to GB Banks' "Help Start the Zombie Revolution" campaign, please go to 
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/591162/emal/5413551

To contact the author, you may send him an email at: [email protected]


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

Greg:

Chrispy and I punched up your press release a bit. Get with him on the latest version.

Steve


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thank you, Steve! I've seen it. I just haven't had time to get back to him yet, but I will be in a bit.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Folks we are ready to go with the press release. Anyone with any experience submitting these? Your help would be greatly appreciated. I've done a few in the past for other industries, so this will be my first attempt myself. Lets see if we can get this into as many blogs, forums and print as possible? Really anything you could do to send this out would be greatly appreciated. We are really close to hitting goal! Lets push it over the top.

Chrispy


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Spread the word - Help a Disabled Author Start the Zombie Revolution! Help me push Greg Bank's indiegogo campaign over the top today on Christmas.

If everyone who sees this gives what they can AND passes this along we can make a miracle come true for Greg!

You can find his Indiegogo campaign here:

http://igg.me/at/RevolutionZ/x/5487518

Tweet this?



> Hey Twitterites, go here: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-a-disabled-author-start-the-zombie-revolution


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Kitten said:


> I donated what I could. Good luck! I hope you reach your goal


Kitten,

Happy Holidays!

Kicking off a Facebook ad campaign 1:00 PM today. If you are addicted to kboards like I am, lol, please drop by his post in the writers forum and see whats happening!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,168058.75.html

Chrispy


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Hello everybody!

I was away from my PC all day today, but I hope and pray that everyone, whether you celebrate this particular holiday or not, had a joyous and blessed day!


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

It looks like Greg is within shouting distance of his $5,000 fund-raising goal. Please support his efforts by donating whatever you can.

Steve


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thank you, Steve!

I don't know this woman, but I just ran across her story tonight, and I wanted to share it with you. Her condition seems very similar to my own. I'm not quite as adventurous as her, however. 

http://www.wkyc.com/story/news/features/2013/12/19/plain-jane-shockumentary/4065281/


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

scslawin said:


> It looks like Greg is within shouting distance of his $5,000 fund-raising goal. Please support his efforts by donating whatever you can.
> 
> Steve


The Facebook ad campaign is humming along at about 40,000 impressions so far. Not as many click throughs though, but at least feeling tha we are making the campaign somewhat visible. On the other had contributions are creeping along, so amybe there is some affect. We only need one or two big donrs to finish this up!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I just want to thank everyone so much for all the love and support you gave me in 2013. I hope you all have an amazing 2014 (still gotta get used to saying that!).

I've got 14 days left on the campaign and I'm still 1400 dollars short. That's just $100 a day (okay, now I sound like one of those charity tv commercials). If you all could just keep helping me spread the word, I think we can still get there!


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

I wanted to cross promote this thread with the one CAGNES started. She is offering free covers in echange for folks joining the campaign! Looks like its working!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,173115.msg2461811/topicseen.html#msg2461811


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Just added a post to my own Facebook page along with a highly targeted facebook ad campain for the next few days that I hope will help.  Best of luck hitting that final #1,350!

-Joe Nassise


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thank you, everybody! I just created the below image as a meme to help promote the campaign:


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice Greg! Hope it catches lots of attention!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Everybody, check this out. They're trying to help me reach my goal:

http://www.millionunite.com/how-a-disabled-author-is-making-his-dream-come-true


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> Everybody, check this out. They're trying to help me reach my goal:
> 
> http://www.millionunite.com/how-a-disabled-author-is-making-his-dream-come-true


That's great Greg, nice write up!


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, guys. Three days left! *tries not to bite nails*


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Donated.
Tweeted.
Facebooked.

Will check back.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thank you so much, TexasGirl!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

59 hours left & only $41 shy of $4000. Hope you make it to at least $4000!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thank, Cagnes!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Hi everybody!

I've got 38 hours left in my campaign and I'm still $1000 short of my goal. If any of you are so inclined, could you help me spread the word about this in any way that you can? I am so grateful for all of the support you've all given me, and I'll be very happy even if I don't get another cent. But I just want to give making my goal my last, best shot, you know?


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Greg Banks said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I've got 38 hours left in my campaign and I'm still $1000 short of my goal. If any of you are so inclined, could you help me spread the word about this in any way that you can? I am so grateful for all of the support you've all given me, and I'll be very happy even if I don't get another cent. But I just want to give making my goal my last, best shot, you know?


Sharing on my facebook again. It looks like we have seen an uptick, lets push this over the edge!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Just one day left. Whoa!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Only Hours Left to Become part of the Zombie Revolution!

Donate Now. If you dare! 

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/591162/emal/5413551


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Hello everybody!

So the campaign is over, and Revolution Z should start going live sometime this week!

We fell about a thousand dollars short of the goal, but I am very happy with what we did raise, and I can't begin to express how I feel about all of the love and support you've given me throughout all of this.

I can't wait to launch the book, and I hope everyone enjoys it, and will continue on this journey with me, because it's going to be fun!


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

Greg:

I think you should be proud of what your campaign produced, even if you fell 20% short of the goal. Hopefully the amount your raised will provide for what you need to make your project a success! And I was happy to lend you a hand during the fundraising process.

Steve


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the launch. I donated what I could, but if you ever have another campaign, I might be able to contribute again. Best of luck!


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Greg and everyone who helped AWESOME effort!

Let us know how we can help with the marketing plan for the launch. Looking forward to it!

Chrispy


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

Chris:

You put in a ton of work on it yourself. You deserve a LOT of praise.

Steve


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Steve  Greg had a great team of people pulling for him, more names than I can remember without going to look. Hugh and Darren both, Christine with the covers,etc. pretty exciting to see what we could do when we all worked towards the same goal. Makes you wonder what else we could pull off


----------

